# Two Beautiful Rescues In Los Angeles



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! Are they cute or what









They will adopt to Los Angeles and surrounding counties.

Any So Cal's, without kids, interested?

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=7392619


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm glad they are trying to keep them together!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww. that are an adorable pair. i have a feeling someone will adopt them quickly.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Two-Ton...





















Bonnie's got a new nickname.



I sure hope they get placed soon. Does petfinder update with success stories? Can we follow them?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, they are cute. Hope they find a good home.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

They are ADORABLE!







If I was in CA I'd apply for them in a heartbeat. I bet they get adopted fast as cute as they are and young!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Two-Ton...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Petfinder is an "avenue" for rescues and shelters. For instance, Daisy was on their site, but when you clicked on her for the information, it would direct you to Northcentral Maltese Rescue. NMR's site shows many success stories and adopted dogs throughout the year. Individuals may also send in little stories of their new adopted Maltese for the website. 

These two cuties, I believe, belong to Bill Foundation. Not sure if his site has success stories or not. I'll have to check out Petfinder's site. They may very well accept stories, but I'm sure they don't follow up.

And hey, 4-ton Daisy sends her love to 2-ton Bonnie


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww what little sweethearts they are. I'm so glad to hear that they will be staying together. 
They've already suffered a loss and certainly need each other now. I sure hope that they find a good home.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> OMG!!! Are they cute or what
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





I protest...













I think you "So Cals" are keepin all the good ones...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

they are REALLY cute, I hope they get a good home.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh I hope they get a great home, they are adorable








I am glad that they will remain together


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=313513
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lately, it appears, I'M keeping them all
















Steve ~ How's our little big Rocky and Chance doing?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=313700
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Rocky and Chance are great and both are entirely over their colds... Max is now the worst one, congestion wise... but his is still pretty minor.



Now that Rocky is back to normal and Chance is feeling better, stronger, and a little more confident of himself, we are witnessing some good doggy play. Chance does not tire easily and the two of them chase each other and wrestle around for maybe 30 minutes at a time. In fact, when I came home today, I went into the back yard and I acted like I was going to chase Chance... Until today, he was always unsure if I was playing or not. Well, today he was wound up enough he knew I was just playing and boy... we had that little guy running around like a mad man... and enjoying every second of it too.



I finally got a quote from the doc for the FO procedure Chance needs and sent it to Mary a day or two ago, but have not heard anything yet. I was actual hoping that he could have had this done over the ~10 days I had off for the holidays... Oh well... so much for my planning...


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=313876
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lately, it appears, I'M keeping them all
















Steve ~ How's our little big Rocky and Chance doing? [/B][/QUOTE] 



Rocky and Chance are great and both are entirely over their colds... Max is now the worst one, congestion wise... but his is still pretty minor.



Now that Rocky is back to normal and Chance is feeling better, stronger, and a little more confident of himself, we are witnessing some good doggy play. Chance does not tire easily and the two of them chase each other and wrestle around for maybe 30 minutes at a time. In fact, when I came home today, I went into the back yard and I acted like I was going to chase Chance... Until today, he was always unsure if I was playing or not. Well, today he was wound up enough he knew I was just playing and boy... we had that little guy running around like a mad man... and enjoying every second of it too.



I finally got a quote from the doc for the FO procedure Chance needs and sent it to Mary a day or two ago, but have not heard anything yet. I was actual hoping that he could have had this done over the ~10 days I had off for the holidays... Oh well... so much for my planning...













[/B][/QUOTE] 



Oh I'm so glad to hear that Rocky and Chance are doing much better.







How sweet that Chance now knows that you are playing with him and he is receptive to it. That had to be a great feeling to see him playing. I've been wondering how he is doing. He's one lucky guy to be with you. Please keep us updated on him and let us know what Mary has to say about the quote.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

What a sweet pair! I hope they find their forever home very soon.


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

i wish i can help but they`re too far away


----------

